# Standup comedy in Tavira



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all,

Thought I'd let you know that this Wednesday 22nd I'm taking part in standup comedy with a few others in Tavira ... if you're not doing anything and feel like having a laugh, come along ... I think the more people there are the less nervous I'll be, lols.

This coming Wed at Pink Flamingo bar by the river, starting 8pm.


----------



## taviragavin (Jun 4, 2013)

What month was this posted.
wouldn't popping down if it is in June.
break a leg


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

19th May 2013, 12:04 PM


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

taviragavin said:


> What month was this posted.
> wouldn't popping down if it is in June.
> break a leg



Date of post is on the green bar at the top of the post


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Etchy Boy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that this Wednesday 22nd I'm taking part in standup comedy with a few others in Tavira ... if you're not doing anything and feel like having a laugh, come along ... I think the more people there are the less nervous I'll be, lols.
> 
> This coming Wed at Pink Flamingo bar by the river, starting 8pm.



How did it go???


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> How did it go???


It was fun ... didnt get much laughs tho ... thats the thing with comey, u have to adapt to audience and experiment with material.


----------

